
Show HN: Stack Editor, programming by “functions” - jiyinyiyong
https://github.com/Cirru/stack-editor
======
jiyinyiyong
Author here, Stack Edittor is subproject of Cirru Project
[http://cirru.org](http://cirru.org)

I prepared a demo based on Stack Editor and it's probably better for trying
out:
[https://github.com/Memkits/wanderlist/](https://github.com/Memkits/wanderlist/)

Actually I prepared videos and posts to explain it, since it's a almost new
thing to many people. Read this one
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12296253)

